# Electricity, gas and water bills in Greece



## johnsmith062 (Jan 14, 2009)

I am planning to move to Greece from UK, as my company is doing so.

before coming there i wanted to check how which will be the electricity, water and gas bill that a person can incur here?

it would be great if some one help me out with this

thank you...


----------



## zoebraoudakis (Jan 20, 2009)

johnsmith062 said:


> I am planning to move to Greece from UK, as my company is doing so.
> 
> before coming there i wanted to check how which will be the electricity, water and gas bill that a person can incur here?
> 
> ...



I have been fortunate enough to not receive a bill yet (depending on how you look at it I suppose, I could very well be expecting a bill for a few months at any time but Im really not sure!)

Anyway I have an excellent book that really does provide advice on anything and everything about living in Crete. Its called Living in Crete by Carol Palioudakis and there is also a website with all the same information if you are interested in looking it up.

Anyway, you asked about water, gas and electricity. I confirm I am quoting directly from the book and the most recent edition (that I have) was published in 2006 and revised in March 2007 : 

"Electricity - Average around 70 euros per month. The electricity bill includes a small sum of taxes for refuse disposal, street lighting and TV licence. There is no other council tax.

Water - Metered. Average 10 - 20 euros per month for general household use.

Heating - Usually needed November to April. Oil fired central heating (the most common) 50 - 100 euros per month, depending on the size of the property and usage."

Hope this helps.


----------



## johnsmith062 (Jan 14, 2009)

zoebraoudakis said:


> I have been fortunate enough to not receive a bill yet (depending on how you look at it I suppose, I could very well be expecting a bill for a few months at any time but Im really not sure!)
> 
> Anyway I have an excellent book that really does provide advice on anything and everything about living in Crete. Its called Living in Crete by Carol Palioudakis and there is also a website with all the same information if you are interested in looking it up.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply, now i have got a clarity as in how the cost of living will be...

Thanks a lot!!!


----------

